# Does he ever have anything "positive" or is it all personall attacks.



## DirtTroll (Oct 22, 2004)

Rocky's reply to MB:

[
"Of course you don't know anything about it, Butch. That is exactly why you replied. 

No wonder people have been abandoning this place. It's gotten boring and too many idiot replies that say nothing. I'd almost rather watch TV."
]



I'm mainly a lurker, but every time I read one of his personal attacks to almost everyone who posts here makes me want to discontine to read the thread. He appears to be very knowledgeable, just personality deficient. I for one am tired of readinging his posts and putting him on block. That way I don't have to get pissed off every time I read one of his posts.


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 22, 2004)

personally i think its funny.....but maybe thats just cos he hasn't attacked me personally yet
go rocky go


----------



## chris_girard (Oct 22, 2004)

Don't knock Rocky J, you have alot you can learn from him and just because someone can be a little rough around the edges does not mean you shouldn't fully read their posts.

He has helped me on all my posts so far.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thumper's mom, again, would have had great words for this thread.


----------



## Ax-man (Oct 22, 2004)

I think this is what we call " interpersonal communication "  a catch phrase coined by MM.

Maybe we do need another forum with someone like Nick or MB to be our resident therapist, to iron out all these little flame wars, between members.

Larry


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ax-man _
> *someone like Nick or MB to be our resident therapist*


 

We could call it "The Couch" forum.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 22, 2004)

Rocky is just like anyone else, you have to view him as each person is different..........and they are!


Rocky has called me on a few things.........no big deal. He has and does offer a lot to this site.



Like my dad used to say..........if you don't want to hear it ignore it.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

These attitudes perpetuate rjs's cheerful demeanor. Because he is such a wealth of overflowing knowledge, he is allowed to be rude, obnoxious, and mean. He is even _expected_ to be this way, and even given kudos for it as proven by these previous posts.

So keep doing what yur doing, Rocky. Many here respect you for your style.

Not me.


----------



## Frans (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey 'Dirt',
You misspelled 'personal'


----------



## DirtTroll (Oct 22, 2004)

If you guys like being kicked dogs I won't object. They say you will allow yourselves to be treated how you feel you should be treated; so the next time I see him do it, I will realize this is the way you guys view yourselves. Muck under Rocky's shoe. Your choice.
 

It will humor me while I continue lurking.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Oct 22, 2004)

Rocky does have the ability to communicate civilly and politely. He spends a bit of time constructively adding to the conversation at Tree Buss. It's almost like two different people.

I really can't understand why that style of communication with strangers is tolerated. It's different after getting to know people for a while on a forum. It sure does seem to throw a wet blanket on the discussion.

How do the guys in Rocky's Fan Club know if Dirt Troll and other lurkers might have MORE to offer than Rocky but don't care to put up with the bull-own-knee. 

DT,

If you want to join the discussion at Tree Buss-change the "s" to "z" in case you didn't know, you're more than welcome. the link is in my profile.

Tom


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> * The only senior I see him go after is MB, and he's an easy target too, he wants people to think he's all nice, even though we know better. *



Ha! I _know_ why he hates me, that's cool. I can get along without him quite nicely. 

AS can do without him, too.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> * It's almost like two different people. *





http://www.nimh.nih.gov/publicat/bipolar.cfm


----------



## Newfie (Oct 22, 2004)

Geez dirt troll, you're lucky Rocky didn't jump on you for starting this pointless thread in the wrong forum. 

ya'll a re a bunch of thin skinned cry babies.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

Yur right about it being a pointless thread. Heck, Rocky's been suspended and it didn't slow him down a bit.

I sense he feeds off of some of ya'lls admiration for his rudeness.


----------



## DDM (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *
> 
> I sense he feeds off of some of ya'lls admiration for his rudeness.
> ...



I Nominate Rocky For Moderator!


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> * The only senior I see him go after is MB, *


Thanks Mike; it's great to know he'd never say any discouraging words to me!

Nope, not ever! 

"lurkers might have MORE to offer than Rocky but don't care to put up with the bull-own-knee."

Maybe that's why the baloney is so despicably spiced; some kind of perverse advance hazing? A huge turnoff for all but the most masochistic readers. Discussions here are not burning with so much energy that they can continue under a wet blanket.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 22, 2004)

If you don't like something a member is doing, deal with it at that time. The approach of making a thread to attack someone has never impressed me. Report posts to moderators, address out-of-line comments as they appear, etc. But don't make a big festival about it.

Post about something worthwhile! Lurk if this is all you want to post about!


----------



## matthias (Oct 22, 2004)

I agree with Nick that this thread is garbage but has anyone ever reported something to a moderator? It just reminds me of working construction when one of the guys would run to the boss when he had a problem with a co-worker. The "rat-boy" gained the mistrust of everyone. Mind you the rat would remain anonymous here but I know I couldn't do it.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

I've reported several posts, including Mr. Fresk's.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *Mind you the rat would remain anonymous here but I know I couldn't do it. *


I do it all the time.  And after Gypo mentioned he only reports himself, I've converted and now report all of my questionable posts.


----------



## matthias (Oct 22, 2004)

And what was the outcome of you guys reporting posts? Was the member banned? Did the offender get a PM to smarten up?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

I got Brian suspended for two weeks. 

Or, at least helped to.:angel:


----------



## matthias (Oct 22, 2004)

Mb, I only ask these questions because I don't know the politics of an internet forum. I realize that you guys want to keep a clean environment but I'm trying to figure where cyberspace ends and real life begins. Due to recent soap operas on site it made me wonder if I would ever want to make an effort to even meet anyone here.


----------



## DDM (Oct 22, 2004)

This Is Ridiculous Taking Poles to get Members Banned. Whining and B_tching about Sarcastic Statements made by other members. This Aint Friggin Romper Room. Some will Disagree with your point of view and Some will very likely be Sarcastic about it that being there personality.  :blob5:


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 22, 2004)

Usually the thread gets locked or is deleted. I haven't tried to ban anyone (except Smeagol, because of a tech glitch).

You'll know what's on my mind. I'll post something like this:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

It's so frigging simple.








What's so hard about that?


----------



## DDM (Oct 22, 2004)

Heres an oldy but Goody! 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4184&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## DDM (Oct 22, 2004)

This ones Better ! 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4174


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

"Screw you guys, I'm going home!"


----------



## matthias (Oct 22, 2004)

Thank you DDM for those links. That was the best laugh I've had at AS. Who would of thought Nick could be so funny? Frigging hilarious.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 22, 2004)

I used to have a lot more time on my hands.


----------



## DDM (Oct 22, 2004)

LMAO Sorry I just had to pull up those Old Posts!


----------



## matthias (Oct 22, 2004)

How could you not give Rocky a bit of credit for lighting that boy up with such style and finesse. The more I read the more I laugh.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 22, 2004)

The layers of sarcasm there were getting pretty thick. 

I usually sit on the fence with most loose cannons on this site. You don't want to side with them too closely because they'll bring you down fast. But you don't want to let newbie bashing go on needlessly.

I've gotten a kick out of reading through my own posts, sometimes struck at what I said.....leaves me wondering what ever happened to such a promising young kid...  

I'm mostly waiting for my maturity to catch up with the rest of me.


----------



## DDM (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *How could you not give Rocky a bit of credit for lighting that boy up with such style and finesse. The more I read the more I laugh. *



My Point Exactly! :blob5:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DDM _
> *LMAO Sorry I just had to pull up those Old Posts!  *




Don't appologize, It is funny to read some of these old posts!!!


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 22, 2004)

We should really have an archive of "historical" threads that shaped the site somehow.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

These threads "shaped the site, somehow?"


----------



## Stumper (Oct 22, 2004)

Brian has contributed a lot besides flames over the years. Lately he seems to be having a lot of hot flashes but you have to remember-he had a birthday recently.  

Brian, I don't know why Butch rubs you the wrong way-he's just a big lovable teddy bear with a reefer. I wish you were feeling a bit more lighthearted-it makes things more fun.

Butch, I know that Brian has been dissing you-blow it off bud-you never seem to take the rest of our guff too seriously.

The concerns about jumping on newbies are valid. Those of us who have been here awhile ought to know how to take one another.--an d maybe figure out how to treat one another.:angel:


----------



## DDM (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *
> 
> Brian, I don't know why Butch rubs you the wrong way-he's just a big lovable teddy bear with a reefer. :angel: *



And a Bong?


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *These threads "shaped the site, somehow?"
> 
> 
> ...


They sure did.

Not to get into male psychology too deeply, but as we work to establish a pecking order on the site, there are a lot of steps that we go through.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 22, 2004)

I just try to do what my Mama told me.

It never fails me.


----------



## Newfie (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I just try to do what my Mama told me.
> 
> It never fails me. *


----------



## Newfie (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## Newfie (Oct 23, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Newfie (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## Newfie (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## Newfie (Oct 23, 2004)

Butch taught me how to abuse smilies.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Negativity is an energy that like any other will try to keep on flowing from 1 position to the next, stores up in some points to be re-leased later. It takes an extra commanding effort to pay the cost of conversion to ground it to neutral or change it's course to some positive-ly gleaned force from it's own make-up somehow.

In the Denzel Washington movie "Fallen" the negative force is too big and seems that it will outlive all else; as it is passed around. On things/elements not too big to convert; there is a cost of conversion whether the change is of physical state or energy; or even between energy/matter (growth, burning etc.). Choosing to alter something from what it is, takes purposeful focus to shift it's inertia of being from where it is, to where it should be. This can be draining on a system.

Ignoring all this, dealing with it etc. all takes extra energy that could be better spent even though it exercises essential survival skills. i'm sorry but i too see the disturbances caused, whether brought to light or not to be out of balance, making things ill at ease as dis-ease that can travel around like a flu throwing things off.

Or, something like that,
:alien:


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 23, 2004)

I say a lot of nice things about Big Jon... then sometimes I get accused of being in love with him , or at least get a bunch of feedback to the effect that people are tired of hearing me say good things about him....


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 23, 2004)

and that would be????

Scuse me for forgetting if we already went through this..

At least Eric has the guts to write it to my face.... though sometimes it takes him a while to just spit it out!


----------



## wct4life (Oct 23, 2004)

> but there's alot of guys who are better. They just choose not to get in the "spotlight".


You talkin' about me again netree?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Well Dan, you know how much I try to be sensitive and politically correct...
> 
> 
> ...



Be all that correct or not; there are certain credits due those that step forward and inspire; those that lead the charge deeper into things, draw attention to, bring others along etc. all count. i would like to take it on faith, that those mentioned would be a wee bit better than average. i don't think that being the best publically always precludes being the best all around; though it does kinda give the 'competiton' open platform to target for strategies, times etc., somewhat of a 1 way advantage.

As to the rest of it; load off my mind; i though any change in temperature was due to Daniel being nice to me!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 23, 2004)

See;

i knew my turn was coming!


----------



## Stumper (Oct 23, 2004)

KC is one of the good guys-even when he's deep in Spydeyspeak.


----------



## Eagle1 (Oct 23, 2004)

Boy o boy.....same old around here.
Hows ya doing Erik,MB, Murph?
I'm still here...Lurking


----------



## Crofter (Oct 23, 2004)

I think some threads here are the work of trolls and should be snuffed pretty quick;Like the "Beginner" one; yah I know censorship question), otherwise the riteous indignation of some here turn them into real monsters as they then feel their nastiness is justified: the tearing apart of trolls by the wolves is not considered nice by most casual viewers though guaranteed it is liked by many.
This nastiness is done for an audience so is not just quick temper; it is premeditated nastiness. I dont care much for it so prefer to camouflage mine as best I can in sarcasm! A bit of sugar will at least make the poison pill a bit more palatable.

Frank


----------



## Stumper (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crofter _
> * A bit of sugar will at least make the poison pill a bit more palatable.
> 
> Frank *



Yes Frank, but it is still deadly. Quit poisoning the site!


----------



## DDM (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crofter _
> * A bit of sugar will at least make the poison pill a bit more palatable.
> 
> Frank *



O I See, So Frank, Your A Friggin Tard but a Nice guy.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 23, 2004)

Can I get a sample pill? I just wanna see what it's like....


----------



## Crofter (Oct 23, 2004)

Nickrosis, I might consider lettin' you have a sample because I know you'd used it wisely: ; now Netree might break it up into little pieces and make a dozen people squirm!

Frank


----------



## DDM (Oct 23, 2004)

Naww Your Supposed to Crush it up and Smoke it in a pipe . Arent you? MB how about a jpeg of a Bong?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 23, 2004)

I can't run this guy off!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 23, 2004)

Being purer than the driven snow and never a squeal weasel, I have never reported another member to the moderators. However, I have reported myself 3 times now, most recently last week when I got busted for being Busy Beaver by answering a pm from Busy Beaver, Subject- Darin, but it was the other way around, so when I replied, it wasn't Busy Beaver, it went straight to Darin. WTF!
Busted again!
John


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by netree _
> * your circle has been- well, limited. ; but there's alot of guys who are better. They just choose not to get in the "spotlight". *


Erik, with all due respect and sensitivity, that is 100% unmitigitated bulldoodle. Climbing competitions abound, to see who is best. Yes we can nitpick the rules all we want, but there is no reason why anyone cannot compete.

Choosing not to get in the spotlight? Nonsense. The only reason I can see for avoiding competition is that they lack the confidence to step up and do it for others outside their "limited circles". 

There was one person better than Chisholm this year and that was Strasser. If you can get these "alot of guys who are better" out from under their baskets and into the spotlight, they may inspire us all. If you can't, you're just blowing smoke.

O and...reporting is not weaseling, it is trying to keep this site useful for tree info. It's up to all of us to do that.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 24, 2004)

Guy,
I very much agree with you... I Am wondering how many people here have ever seen Chisholm climb? How many have seen him prune a tree? Take down a tree? 

How about Roachy???

How about Big Jon???

Not to say that there aren't a few excellent climbers that do not compete... It's also worth mentioning here that competition doesn't accurately simulate work conditions.... But NE's point is still very misleading... There may be a handfull of climbers in the world that are climbing at the level of the above mentioned, and that have never competed and nobody knows how good they are except the crews that have worked with them (maybe even treescompany's daddy is one of them... who knows?)... maybe even a few dozen.... But Mark, Jim and Jon are certainly better than 99.9% of the climbers in the world....

You can choose to think whatever you want to think about them... Maybe call them "average at best", but what do you really know? Have you seen them?


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 24, 2004)

theres heaps of good climbers around saying people are in the top .01%in the world is a big call.theres always someone better around the corner.


----------



## tophopper (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *.... But Mark, Jim and Jon are certainly better than 99.9% of the climbers in the world....
> 
> *



Daniel, how can you claim this to be fact? Because of there competetion abilities?
By saying so I assume youve seen the other 99.9% of climbers climb


----------



## tophopper (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *
> 
> You can choose to think whatever you want to think about them... Maybe call them "average at best", but what do you really know? Have you seen them? *



What do you really know? have you seen them?
As far as I can tell youve primarily seen Big John climb and we all know how you feel about him


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 24, 2004)

I hear Ya,
And of course we are all just making judgments based on our own experiences and interpretation... That is we're all just making up a story about the world and our lives and calling it true. To that end I highly recommend seeing the movie, "what the bleep do we know", which is in theatres now...

So yes it's just a story I Am making up that Jon, Jim and Mark are better than 99.9% of climbers in the world... My story is that "I Am certain" of that... that's why I said "certainly" in the previous post... Certainly to me... And that's really my point... how can NE or anyone else say they're not, or call Jon average at best... We are all just making up stories here... and we all like to make up stories about how good WE are.... To a certain extent AS is just a forum for us all to pat ourselves on the back publicly.... How many posts do we get here about what stupid moves I made today?

And our stories are based on our experiences... So what are your experiences... Treescompany was sure his daddy was the best climber inn the world and that we were all just a bunch of lame crane users... but what was his experience? he was just a kid... I've seen and talked to climbers in PA, NJ, De, VA, CA, OR, FL, Cananda, Mexico and Jamaica... Its a big world out there and that's not much of it... But it's a lot more than most people have seen... a lot more... And I have seen and worked with world class climbers... That is a life altering experience..... I highly recommend you try it!


----------



## tophopper (Oct 24, 2004)

One example I can use is this, Ive subbed work out to a very skilled climber here in MN on several occasions. He has won the state title 2 or 3 times and is very good at competetion climbing.
however, I would not consider him any better than myself in actual working conditions. He can footlock with lightning speed and run thru the tree like mad. But when it comes to production it doesn't really matter how fast you can footlock now does it. 
As a matter of fact I can think of 4 or 5 climbers here in the state that would plain out smoke me in competition hands down. 
But in actual working condiotions i would not say the same.

I agree with erik, many dont compete simply because they dont want to, or they have nothing to prove to anyone that havent proved already in the field.

Personally, I much more enjoyed the TCC's (here anyway) before they became so ???? competitive


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)

*Competition?*

Hmmmmmm...

Maybe after I quit smoking.


----------



## Ax-man (Oct 24, 2004)

Making statements that so and so are the best climbers, and belong in some kind of elite club that no one else can belong to, based solely on what they do in competition or watching them make daredevil aggessive manuvers in a tree is just plain being short sighted and narrow minded, in my opinion.

Competition climbing is focused pretty much on the atheletics of tree climbing and time to complete the different stations. As in any other athletic type events one guy may be off his game that day, where another may have that edge to go all the way and win. 

Does that make one climber better than the other and be crowned the all time best there will ever be. Hell no, not in my opinion any way. I've watched the guys compete in our chapter's TCC, one guy may do real good and will outshine the others and win the title of No. 1, the next year it is just the opposite for the number one " elite climber " he looks like any other plain Jane climber, can't hit the right crotch with the throwball, has an uncontrolled swing or misses a jump, no one is perfect 100% of the time. 

I'm sure it is the same for these guys that we seem to be putting up on a pedistal and calling the best that will ever be, and no one can ever match their skill and abilities in a tree. They may have an edge here and there, but that doesn't make them hereo worship material, there just guys, like any one else who put on their pants one leg at a time.

There is a lot more to professional tree work that just climbing around in a tree in a competition and winning a title, then saying that their the best in our industry and be looked up to, just isn't a real world scenario.

Larry


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 24, 2004)

well i'm the 'BEST' climber the world has everseen  no i do not compete i give others a chance


----------



## SilverBlue (Oct 24, 2004)

Meanwhile Rocky is in his kitchen cooking his Sunday pot roast and tossing a salad all the time laughing at you guys for derailing this thread.


Someone should plant a hidden microphone in his house to hear his real comments


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by netree _
> [B "but there is no reason why anyone cannot compete."
> 
> Sure there is. How about... they just don't frigging WANT to? Maybe they don't want to take the time?
> Or... they just don't like crowds, or any number of reasons. [/B]


Erik you are confusing the option to compete with choice. Everyone CAN compete, and if they choose not to, that's fine, as long as they don't brag about being the best. And when others claim that "alot" are better than the champions, what are they basing that claim on, besides hot air?


----------



## NeTree (Oct 24, 2004)

Statistical probability combined with real-world encounters.


----------

